# Dove tail saws



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Looking to get a dove tail saw. I really like the Gramercy tools saw, a friend said that his favorite is a Black Burn tools (10 month wait). 

Read good things and bad about numerous saws. 

Not sure if I should start out with a more cost effective saw now and then buy something better/nicer?

Any recommendations?


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I have a Veritas which I use daily for either a project or practice. It does me just fine. Got it at Woodcraft. I am thinking about going with a Japanese saw in the future.

I used a friends 200 dollar saw and I did not do any better dovetails with that.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

I have a Lie-Nielsen tapered dovetail saw that I absolutely love. Cost me 100 bucks and it was worth every penny. Actually, I like it so much that I bought their 14" crosscut carcass saw too. They are both an absolute pleasure to use. I honestly can't imagine how a saw that costs 2-3x as much could possibly be worth the extra money when this one cuts so sweet.


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

Warner, I think you should go on out to an auction and pick up a nice turn of the century dovetail saw, and then do a lengthy, detailed restoration thread for us 

Honestly, I couldn't recommend one...I've been using the same flea-market one for a year now and it's been just fine. Sorry though...can't recall the make...I lost the etching in the restoration.


----------



## Derek Cohen (Aug 14, 2007)

If this is your first Western dovetail saw, then get the Veritas 14 ppi rip dovetail saw. This is is the easiest to start of all the premium dovetail saws, is comfortable and balanced, and probably the cheapest of all. 

Unless you are versed in sharpening, leave the vintage saws alone.

I like (and own) LN, Grammercy and Wenzloff, but would argue that they are saws for more advanced sawyers.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I have and enjoy using the Veritas DT saw. But cutting situations are variable and it's nice to have other options. I might suggest a Japanese Dozuki pull saw, which I use more often than the Veritas. I would not even attempt to sharpen my Dozuki but I've only had to replace the blade once on 35 years.

Bret


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 29, 2012)

*dovetail saw*

Unless your stuck on a western saw, the Japanese dovetail saws are a bargain recently. I purchased my first two Japanese Dovetail saws over 35 years ago and they were really pricy. I wanted a cheaper version recently so after reading a review in fine woodworking, I bought the Z Saw from Rockler on Amazon for $46. This is a pull saw with a 0.016 thick blade that will give you a straight line cut time after time.

Jack


----------



## Paul_R (Nov 26, 2014)

Until I discovered Japanese saws I never would attempt to saw anything by hand other than rough framing where a clean square cut wasn't really required. I've tried quite a few and all work better for me than western saws but the absolute bomb for dovetails it this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Shark-10-2410-Fine-Cut-19-Point-Finish/dp/B00004TBQ2


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 20, 2012)

Sorry for a deviation, folk.
I live in India and the availability of tools is very limited. The brands you mention are far from likely to be found on a shop shelf here.
I have a question: 
If I were to shop for a saw to do dovetails, What should I look for? I mean, I think it should have fine teeth. Should the teeth be set? etc., etc. I would apreciate some advise...
I tried my first dovetail experiment with a hacksaw and chisel, the outcome was not too bad.
john


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*the physics of pull saws....*



Paul_R said:


> Until I discovered Japanese saws I never would attempt to saw anything by hand other than rough framing where a clean square cut wasn't really required. I've tried quite a few and all work better for me than western saws but the absolute bomb for dovetails it this one:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Shark-10-2410-Fine-Cut-19-Point-Finish/dp/B00004TBQ2





blackpearl said:


> Sorry for a deviation, folk.
> I live in India and the availability of tools is very limited. The brands you mention are far from likely to be found on a shop shelf here.
> I have a question:
> If I were to shop for a saw to do dovetails, What should I look for? I mean, I think it should have fine teeth. Should the teeth be set? etc., etc. I would apreciate some advise...
> ...


If you had reversed the blade in the hacksaw to make it "pull saw" your results would have been even better. By pulling the blade through the material rather than pushing on it, it will self straighten, giving a true cut. 
Think about a rope, pushing won't do anything, pulling on it will work. When you push on a blade without a stiff back spine it will tend to bow out from the forces resisting in the material and pushing to overcome that resistance.

I like the Vaughn pull saws, from Amazon for general purpose cutting, but I do not hand cut dovetails so they may not be suitable. 
http://www.amazon.com/Vaughan-BS240P-Pull-Stroke-Handsaw/dp/B00004Z2WO


----------

